# 22.5" WSM Gasket Install (With Pics)



## thoey1963 (Feb 12, 2014)

After reading the directions a couple times and searching here and the rest of the web a lot, I finally got my gaskets installed on my WSM.   It wasn't hard, per se, but it was a pain in the back...

Get my SS door tomorrow.  Will test it for fit and decide if I need to seal it up.

1. First I did a good scrub where the gaskets were going to go. I used Fast 505 degreaser from Home Depot and a scrubby pad. Not too difficult, but I only had a couple cooks on her so far.













photo 1.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






2. Nice and Shiny...













photo 2.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






3. Starting on the bottom of the center piece, I gently measured the gasket around the rim. I did my first quarter of the way, but didn't put down enough of the sealant, so I had to do it again. You get a whole tube, so don't try to use it sparingly.
 













photo 3.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






4. Now you can see a little bit leaking out. I stretched this gasket to make it a little thinner as I had heard of difficulties in getting it to open / close.
 













photo 4.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






5. That's how much I started using and it held well. I used a toothpick to roll the cement back and forth until it was even.













photo 5.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






6. The drum kept wanting to roll, so I put a box of salt down on each side to stabilize it.
 













photo 6.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






7. After stretching it around, you can see how much extra I had.
 













photo 7.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






8. Trimmed and this half done. Let it sit for a while before I started the other side.
 













photo 8.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






9. Working the top of the center piece now. Instructions made it sound like I wanted the gasket on the vertical edge, but research and common sense said to put it on the horizontal edge so the lid could sit on top of it.
 













photo 9.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






10. Tried not to stretch this piece at all.
 













photo 10.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014






11. Top completed.













photo 11.JPG



__ thoey1963
__ Feb 12, 2014


----------



## hagisan (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks Great!  Like the pics as well!  I wish I would of done this on mine before I cooked on it.  I may just have to scrub her down and give it a shot.


----------

